# Eddie Bravo's 10th Planet Jiujitsu & the Rubber Guard!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2007)

[yt]qEE_fR0WPjc[/yt]

[yt]sDAmwSYwtbA[/yt]

[yt]JGpkNH-0X6g[/yt]

[yt]7L73to4h_Jg&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 1, 2007)

Good stuff.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Renshi (May 12, 2007)

I must say that I don't like Eddie Bravo's teaching methods.  The rubber guard is one of those things that works for him and a handful of other people.  I only trust techniques that are universal.  He seems...gimmicky.


----------



## TjThunder (Aug 3, 2007)

I like the fact that Bravo took the universal principles found in BJJ and adapted them for him... teaching what only works for him might not be the best approach, if that's what he's doing.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Aug 22, 2007)

Just using the concepts of Rubber guard has helped my guard game alot, and you can pull someone into you and tie him up, while having a free hand to gouge eyes and strike. I tended to pull people  in before seeing Bravo, but I got some good stuff to add from seeing it.

Bravo deserves credit for his style opening doors for others.


----------

